# 125g tank coming!



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

well, im upgrading from a 55g to a 125g. its gonna be huge for what im used to :dancing:

id like to move my all male hap/peacocks from the 55 over, but what else can i go with?

current male hap/peacocks

4" Venestus
3" Taiwan Reef
3" Lithobates z rock
3" Hap Ahli
3" Dragons Blood
3" OB Peacock
3" Intermedius
1.5" Blue Neon
and 2 yellow labs

what others can i go with? eureka red, sunshine are on my mind...what else?

*** got 3 sponge filters and a TetraTec pf500 filter cycled and ready for the new tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd avoid anything red with the dragon blood. Sunshine should work. Placidochromis electra. Maybe another 4 labs. Mylochromis ericotaenia?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Take a look at some of the Protomelas and Placidochromis. :thumb:


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

exciting times for you hey, good luck with your upgrade =D>


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

Possibly thinking of changing it up...what do u think of a few groups? Venestus, Dragons Blood or Ahli, Yellow Lab? 1m/4f of each?

My mom called and found a 75g at an auction for dirt cheap and thinking of putting my Hap/peacocks in the 75.

Thoughts?


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

Got the tank! It's pretty massive to me. Tank, stand, glass hood, lighting, eheim 2028 canister with media, Jäger heater and lots a little stuff for $200.

It's dusty from sitting, so I rinsed everything off with hot water and scrubbed a bit. Once the tank was clean I filled it and started the canister. I've always been hesitant to try a canister filter... But I'll run it. I'm surprised how quiet it is. Ill let it run for a few days to make sure there's no leaks and that the heater is gonna work.

Going on a vacation end of the week to Vegas...almost wish I wasn't so i could get this thing running!!!

Any thought on my stocking idea?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The venustus, fryeri or peacock and yellow lab breeding groups would work, although you might want another group.


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

So how does this sound...
Venestus 1/4
Dragons Blood 1/4
Fryeri (LFS calls them Ahli) 1/4
Labs 1/4

And I can do 1 more you think? I'd like to stick to a fish that isn't known to be intimidated by the other picks. I'm having issues in my all male 55g with a mixture of timid/same color/aggressive fish mixed together and losing a few.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No you don't want dragon blood AND fryeri...fryeri is bad about crossing with any peacock. Maybe Placidochromis electra instead of the fryeri? I'm not sure what is a cross-breed risk with venustus among the haps.

With the big venustus I would not do another group.


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

Would a Lithobates Z Rocks work instead of Fryeri? Or just stay away from a 2nd Hap ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Others will have to chime in on the haps with breeding groups. But lithobates is on the timid side and dragon blood is a maniac. So I'd want to find a more aggressive hap. I like Placidochromis marginatus or Copadichromis borleyi or Protomelas taeniolatus too.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Copadichromis azureus or Protomelas annectens would work, 1m:4f.


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks! Pulled up the azureus on google images. Looks nice and resembles a Fryeri. Why do you suggest this fish?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

TfnG said:


> Looks nice and resembles a Fryeri. Why do you suggest this fish?


It makes a great replacement for the fryeri.

As stated, _"a fryeri is bad about crossing with any peacock."_ Consequently, an azureus makes a great replacement because of the similar coloration and it eases the concern with the crossbreeding. Furthermore, an Azureus tends to be on the aggressive side and should hold its own.

The Placidochromis electra is a great suggestion as well.


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

I appreciate the info. Ill see if I can find Azureus at one of my LFS. So...

1:4 of - Venestus, Azureus, Dragons blood, yellow lab or Zebra Obliquens.

Look like a good 125g tank stock? That would be a nice mix of colors I think.


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

Here's a pic of the tank. Gonna let the heater and canister run for the next week to be sure it all gonna work and no leaks.


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

Back from vacation and ready to get this beast up and running! I have 3 cycled sponge filters, a new canister and a new emperor 400 on it. Does that seem like good filtration?

And on fish...still debating all male or groups.

If I do groups -
I want Venestus for sure. I can get females locally to go with my male.
Also, local shop has an amazing male Bi Color 500 and females to sell as a group. Really love the male. 
Zebra Obliquens? I have a great young male and LFS has all the females I could want. 
Not sure what else to stock in there though, IF I do groups. I only said Dragons Blood b/c male and female have good colors.

Needing some input.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With groups I might not go much beyond venustus, bi-color and oblique. Venustus is a big fish. Even with 6" mbuna I found 5 species to be just right in a 125G. Maybe one more species...a group of yellow labs or acei?

Regarding your filtration, it's all about GPH (gallons per hour). Look up the GPH for each filter and shoot for at least 7X hourly turnover. How many fish are in the tank with the 3 cycled sponge filters? That's how many (or a few more) you can add to the new tank initially.


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the input. 
So - 
1/3 Venestus
1/2 bi color 500
1/4 Zebra Obliquens
1/4 Yellow Labs or Acei

Hopefully I can start stocking this week !


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd do four females for each group...definitely for the bi color.


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, I decided against the harem groups and went with an all male tank. I like all the fish I was keeping in my 55g and really wanted to give them this much larger home. I had too many rocks in my 55, so after swapping them to the 125 I really like the look. I picked up several more males yesterday. Just waiting on a background and then I'll post a pic. Also I will post my stocking list to get some opinions on what I have and what I still want.


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

Finally got my background in! A few new fish since getting the tank running and everything is running well.


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

Stock list right now
****HAP****
5" Red Empress
5" Chilotilapia Rhoadesii
4" Venestus
3" Taiwan Reef
3" Lithobates Z Rocks
3" S. Fryeri
****PEACOCK****
4" Albino Eureka Red
3.5" Aulonocara Bi Color 500
3.5" Sunshine
3.5" Dragons Blood
3" OB Peacock
****MBUNA****
3" Yellow Lab
3" Ps. Elongatus Black
****VICTORIANS****
4" P. Nyerei
2.5" Zebra Obliquens
****TANGANYIKA****
2.5" Yellow Calvus

2- Bristlenose Pleco

I'd still like to add a Frontosa, Electra, Intermedius, Moorii.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Too many fish, especially since you have some big ones. I'd leave out the elongatus, calvus and frontosa. You may have trouble with the 2 red peacocks and the lithobates/fryeri combo.


----------



## TfnG (Dec 29, 2012)

Too many? I assumed 15 fish was easily do able in a 125g.

I'm finding the Red's are hard to keep together for sure. Once I got this DragonsBlood he killed my Ruby Red. Then tried a Strawberry that god killed. Next was a German Red and he bullied the ENTIRE tank so I traded him back in a week later. Just picked up this Red Empress...so we will see.

I see lots of debate about adding a Frontosa to male tanks...I'd like to try it but I know it might not work also.

I appreciate the advice and opinions. Keep em coming!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I count 20 when you include the additions. I like 18 if the fish mature at or under 6" but you have a fair number of bigger ones in there.


----------

